# what's in your buger today?



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

when I worked at md's back in the 70's I was told that meat was put into ten categories. number one and two, the top, was used in the best restaurants and was usually aged. the next 5 grades were sold to stores for us to buy. the bottom three grades were not to be sold as raw meat but instead used for caned beef stuff or processed meats that would be cooked before being given to the public. these grades were known as cutters and canners. never ate another md's burger again.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ger-using-pink-slime-chemicals-171209662.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

That is just GROSS! :gaah: (and to be honest ... only the tip of the iceberg)

The info is out there for one and all.

Grow your own or know where it comes from ...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I buy my burgers (and all beef products) direct from the farmer who raises the cows as grass fed, grass finished. He takes them to Lorentz meat processor in southern MN. They are one of the top rated facilities, focused on quality and handling and not how many animals can they churn through in a shift.

Since switching to all grass beef (and butter and other diary) my cholestorol has gone from "you're going to need drugs soon" to "good" with no other changes.

If you're in the IA, IL or southern MN area and are interested, check out www.wallacefarms.com for more info. He has drop off points in a number of cities every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't had a burger from MD's in probably 20 years. I always felt like I swallowed a bowling ball after eating there.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I haven't had a burger from MD's in probably 20 years. I always felt like I swallowed a bowling ball after eating there.


What Uncle Joe said. But its been 30 years for me.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Manufacturers are using more wood pulp in their meat, cheese, bread, and ice cream. In addition to being cheaper, wood pulp also extends shelf life.

Of course, the Mainstream Media teaches us that eating wood is a perfectly normal and healthy practice for human beings.

Here the _Wall Street Journal_ explains the benefits...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703834804576300991196803916.html?mod=e2tw

Unlike every other country on this planet, America is exceptional because our press is free, objective, and always has the readers' best interests at heart.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone ever visit an industrial chicken farm?you won't eat chicken or eggs ever again!
the hormones in starter feed are so powerful they kill birds that eat it within 10-15 minutes!
and lets not even talk about the 3' long mutant rats!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*Whats in a buger?*

thesaurus for buger: 
booger snot bugger food mucus nose more... 
1. buger 27 up, 21 down 
1. An annoying yet friendly fella; 
2. A person or animal, often a small one, such as a child or small pet. Frequently prefaced by "little."

American slang (particularly rural), not to be confused with the British cuss word. 
1. My little cousin is been begging me to help him, he's such a buger sometimes. 
2. He's a cute little buger. 
She's a tough little buger.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Magus said:


> Anyone ever visit an industrial chicken farm?you won't eat chicken or eggs ever again!
> the hormones in starter feed are so powerful they kill birds that eat it within 10-15 minutes!
> and lets not even talk about the 3' long mutant rats!


How do you think I got my first chickens lol ... And you are right after the visit (work related) hubby would not eat chicken from the store.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

TommyJefferson said:


> Manufacturers are using more wood pulp in their meat, cheese, bread, and ice cream. In addition to being cheaper, wood pulp also extends shelf life.


I started getting tummy aches and cramps after eating ice cream and cheese. I thought it might be some kind of dairy reaction so I tried to avoid them. Then I couldn't eat store-bought bread without trouble, so I started making our own. I kept looking for a common denominator and found out about an additive from wood that is in those products. Everything with the same additive caused the same reaction for me. If it says "Cellulose" anything, it's wood fibers.

It's amazing how many things don't have to be on the labels, too. Here's a tidbit: "I thought it was a joke. Turns out? It's not. Apparently someone decided that beaver anal glands enhanced sweets, including vanilla ice cream and many raspberry products. The substance can be found on your ice cream as castoreum; if it is in a small enough amount it does not have to be listed." http://www.restlesschipotle.com/2011/04/all-the-stuff-you-dont-want-to-eat-but-you-do-anyway/


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TommyJefferson said:


> Manufacturers are using more wood pulp in their meat, cheese, bread, and ice cream. In addition to being cheaper, wood pulp also extends shelf life.
> 
> Of course, the Mainstream Media teaches us that eating wood is a perfectly normal and healthy practice for human beings.
> 
> ...


Oh i agree totally with the MSM on eating wood. I just finished a Pine Tree for lunch and other than having Pine scented farts and getting the needles stuck in my teeth, I just love them.:threadbump:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been thinking on this all afternoon and evening!  On one hand, from a survival aspect it's good to know these things are edible!

On the other hand, it inspires me to want to prep even more so as to stave off the need to eat trees and animal feathers and feet and other strange animal parts! :gaah:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I followed the link in the quote 2 posts above mine and it just led to a subscription sign up page for the Wall St Journal. :scratch


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Lighthearted start:
Mmmm...yummy anal glads and wood! Its good for the soul!
_"Its made from hooves, you know"_ (From the Simpsons)

While most of that stuff just plain sounds toxic, ugh, especially the titanium dioxide, as much as it pains me to say it at least wood pulp, shellac (I didnt know it came from beetles?) and beaver anal glands (while disgusting) doesnt seem that bad. A lot better than the toxic waste in the rest of those lists.
I still may eat at mcd's buger (sic ) once a year, I have to admit they are tasty. During the college days it was kind of a thing of mine to wolf down two big macs (they had em 2 for $2 all the time), fries and a beer in less than five minutes. Fun! I tried to eat two double whoppers once, couldnt do it. My advice: dont try it. (_Oh yeah, like I would even consider it)_


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Jason said:


> I followed the link in the quote 2 posts above mine and it just led to a subscription sign up page for the Wall St Journal.


Weird. They moved the URL.

This one appears to still work: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703834804576300991196803916.html

Sorry. I cannot edit the link in my previous post.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Nope. Still takes you to the subscription page.

Are you a subscriber? That could be why it works for you and not for us.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

GROSS OUT ALERT!:















In Japan they were testing ways to turn SEWAGE into synthetic meat products.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Are you a subscriber?


I'm not a subscriber.

If I click this link http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703834804576300991196803916.html it forwards me to their sign-up page.

If I paste that same link into my browser URL, it properly displays the article.

I run Ghostery which blocks trackers, invisible web tags, pixels, cookies, scripts, and beacons.

That may be tricking the Wall Street Journal into thinking I'm a first-time visitor, which would let me see the article.

On a clean browser session I load that article and detect WSJ attempting to load all this tracking and advertising junk:

Blocked script: http://s.wsj.net/javascript/mbox.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://adsyndication.msn.com/delivery/getads.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://stags.peer39.net/712/trg_712.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://s.wsj.net/javascript/mbox.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: https://apis.google.com/js/plusone.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://adsyndication.msn.com/delivery/getads.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://stags.peer39.net/712/trg_712.js origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://api.bizographics.com origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked image: http://secure-us.imrworldwide.com origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://static.chartbeat.com origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked frame: http://ad.doubleclick.net origin: online.wsj.com
Blocked script: http://js.revsci.net origin: online.wsj.com

I think this is the redirect script you guys are getting that I am not...

*Redirect prevented*: http://om.dowjoneson.com/b/ss/djglobal,djwsj/1/H.20.3/s8226332495058


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. The copy and paste worked. Thanks.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

TommyJefferson said:


> Manufacturers are using more wood pulp in their meat, cheese, bread, and ice cream. In addition to being cheaper, wood pulp also extends shelf life.
> 
> Of course, the Mainstream Media teaches us that eating wood is a perfectly normal and healthy practice for human beings.
> 
> ...


Could this be why I get morning wood?:ignore:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

You almost owed me a new monitor, Sail. Just about shot coffee all over this one!


----------



## Lexxycon (Aug 18, 2014)

oldvet said:


> Oh i agree totally with the MSM on eating wood. I just finished a Pine Tree for lunch and other than having Pine scented farts and getting the needles stuck in my teeth, I just love them.:threadbump:


LOL. Congrats - You are part termite! They have protozoans in their guts that sever the cellulose bond by producing the enzyme beta-galactosidase. Next they'll start selling the protozoan and advertise it as a probiotic supplement to aid in the digestion of cellulose, like beano. I can see the commercials now telling us we have a defect if we have embarrassing gas after eating. "Maybe your problem is a genetic inability to digest cellulose, common in many foods, putting you a risk for digestive upset, or worse appendicitis!"


----------



## Lexxycon (Aug 18, 2014)

*Commercial canned fruit and vegetables are nasty too.*

Vegetables and Fruits are sorted and graded too. They sit around in huge vats for sometimes up to a year waiting. The best looking are sold fresh, next grade down is frozen, canned up are the disgusting, half-moldy, non-sellable types that need the canning process to kill the mold and bacteria. Then sugar and salt is added, or sauces to hide the off flavor. They pass inspection because dead mold, with the toxins rinsed off are considered a natural byproduct and aren't considered harmful.

(....unless you have a mold allergy from being constantly dosed on antibiotics as a child, or/plus a weak immune system from BPA & pesticides, and/or malnutrition from following the USDA food pyramid and grew up eating 12 daily servings of Wonder bread -- but none of us Americans would ever fit that category, right?)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> when I worked at md's back in the 70's I was told that meat was put into ten categories. number one and two, the top, was used in the best restaurants and was usually aged. the next 5 grades were sold to stores for us to buy. the bottom three grades were not to be sold as raw meat but instead used for caned beef stuff or processed meats that would be cooked before being given to the public. these grades were known as cutters and canners. never ate another md's burger again.
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ger-using-pink-slime-chemicals-171209662.html


Which is why my beef comes from a meatworks facility--grass fed, no chemicals, no antibiotics.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmmm ...

*Cellulose*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellulose
Cellulose is an organic compound with the formula (C 6H 10O 5)
n, a polysaccharide consisting of a linear chain of several hundred to many thousands of β(1→4) linked D-glucose units. Cellulose is an important structural component of the primary cell wall of green plants, many forms of algae and the oomycetes. Some species of bacteria secrete it to form biofilms. Cellulose is the most abundant organic polymer on Earth. The cellulose content of cotton fiber is 90%, that of wood is 40-50% and that of dried hemp is approximately 45%.

Cellulose is mainly used to produce paperboard and paper. Smaller quantities are converted into a wide variety of derivative products such as cellophane and rayon. Conversion of cellulose from energy crops into biofuels such as cellulosic ethanol is under investigation as an alternative fuel source. Cellulose for industrial use is mainly obtained from wood pulp and cotton.

Some animals, particularly ruminants and termites, can digest cellulose with the help of symbiotic micro-organisms that live in their guts, such as Trichonympha. Humans can digest cellulose to some extent, but it mainly acts as a hydrophilic bulking agent for feces and is often referred to as a "*dietary fiber*".​
:ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

Click the link to read more - there is some interesting stuff there!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

NaeKid said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> *Cellulose*
> 
> ...


You make sound so titillating / tempting with enough ketchup almost 
anything is edible.


----------

